

Arduino.js - ams1
http://www.schillmania.com/projects/arduino-js/

======
pennig
Interesting demo, but I feel a bit duped since it's not a pure JS
implementation. I expected something written to work with NodeJS, but instead
I found a browser-based JS library that talks to an instance of Flash on the
page.

Still, kudos to the author for coming up with this experiment.

~~~
long
That's kind of this guy's shtick - he's the mind behind the esteemed
soundManager2 library (<http://www.schillmania.com/projects/soundmanager2/>)
that makes managing audio in the browser easier with js+flash.

~~~
drgath
As well as a pretty sick CSS3 turntable hack he has demoed a few times.
[http://www.flickr.com/photos/52201706@N04/5573063518/in/phot...](http://www.flickr.com/photos/52201706@N04/5573063518/in/photostream)

~~~
schill
Thanks. I'm working on an article relating to that at the moment. Should be
fun once it's out there (and on Github, etc.)

~~~
long
That's way cool! Is that rigged up to change the tempo for beatmatching?

~~~
schill
That's in there also, yep. The prototype is aiming to recreate most of the
usual tricks. It gets a bit hackish. Release TBD, hopefully soon. A teaser:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6NiMMSyk9GU>

~~~
long
Jeru the Damaja!

------
schill
The next step would be to move to websockets on the client (and also node,
yes), and eliminate the Flash dependency altogether.

I personally prefer to work in HTML/CSS/JS entirely, but there are some things
that Flash does nicely - and it can talk to JS (and can be fast), so it makes
for a way to extend functionality in some cases.

